# Update....to 30-30 Win Reloaders.....Advice Please



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UPDATE
First off, thank you to all that replied to "30-30 Winchester Advise".
I was glad to find out reloading this rimmed, long neck Classic Cartridge
was treated no different than reloading my other cartridges.
My friend's brand new Marlin 336W 30-30 proved to have acceptable accuracy.
Here's the results.

30-30 Winchester, Currently experimenting.
Bullet: 150gr Hornady Round Nose W/C, .308 Dia. Item#3035.
Powder: 30.0grs IMR 3031
Primer: CCI #200 Large Rifle
Cartridges: 30-30 R-P (Remington). Loaded OAL: 2.54". Cartridge Length: 2.028".
Velocity: 7 Chornigraphed Cartridges
High - 2048 fps
Low - 1959 fps
Avg - 1993 fps
SD - 30.83

No pressure signs; Primers well rounded, cycled well through this lever action.

Accuracy at 25meters, Quarter size (leaning against a wobbly pedestal)(my friend did the shoot'n)

Reloaded 10 more with 31.2gr IMR 3031, going to try these next.

Thank for reading my Range Report.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Do I understand correctly that you went from 30.0gr IMR3031 to 31.2gr? This is a big jump. You may want to work your way up there by smaller increments like 0.5gr.


----------



## beetown (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Marlin model 336 also along with a Savage bolt action in the same caliber. I found the best load for deer is 30 grn. of Hodgdon H4895 and a 170 grain JSP bullet. I get 2100 fps plus or minus a little. I have tried others but this combination simply does the job.


----------

